

Research papers that could upend our understanding of economic inequality - bootload
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015/03/19/two-new-research-papers-that-could-upend-our-understanding-of-economic-inequality

======
bandrami
Interesting for WSJ to include a chart about the role of housing in wealth
accumulation that cuts off in 2008.

------
iwaspaulgraham
My understanding of economic inequality is not feeling upended by this wsj
piece.

